# [HOWTO] Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash sous Gentoo

## kopp

Howto sur le framebuffer, bootsplash et grubsplash dans gentoo 

Mis à jour pour les noyaux 2.6

REMARQUE IMPORTANTE : ce guide est maintenant obsolète. Il est conseillé d'utiliser gensplash.

Un How To est disponible sur le wiki français de gentoo : 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Ou en anglais : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Remarque : ce guide a été réalisé a l'origine  Narada , et est reproduit et traduit ici avec sa permission. Pour de nouvelles traductions, il suffit maintenant simplement de mettre un lien vers son profile, un vers le howto d'origine, et de lui envoyer un message privé avec le lien de la nouvelle traduction

Howto d'origine 

Support, trucs et astuces sur ce sujet : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036 (en anglais)

Postez vos questions, problèmes et réponses sur le message de support (en anglais) :support thread

Pour les bugs relatifs à Gentoo : Site de bugs en anglais

Dernier screenshot

Auto-portrait (Kernel 2.6.7) (image / configuration par defaut)

Patches 2.4.X

2.4.20 | Origine

2.4.21 | Origine

2.4.22 | Origine

2.4.24 | Origine

2.4.25 | Origine

2.4.26 | Origine - Nouveau!Patches 2.6.X

2.6.0 | Origine

2.6.1 | Origine

2.6.2 | Origine

2.6.3 | Origine

2.6.4 | Origine

2.6.5 | Origine

2.6.6 | Origin

2.6.7 | Origin

2.6.8.1 | Origin - Nouveau!L'auteur remercie les auteurs de ces patchs

ObjectifsFramebuffer haute résolution(exemple)

Image bootsplash en haute resolution(exemple)

Polices plus petites pour plus d'espace(exemple)

Plus grand choix de polices pour des apparences variées

Personalisation de votre theme bootsplash (exemple)

Capture d'écran des framebuffer et bootsplash

Utilisation d'applications multimedia et d'explorateurs graphiques en mode framebuffer

Personnalisation de votre ecran splash de Grub

Extension du framebuffer et du bootsplash aux 12 terminaux virtuelsRésultatsRésolution plus élevée

Apparence agréable et configurable

Capacité à avoir du multimedia et des explorateurs graphiques sur les terminaux virtuels

Le Framebuffer marchera sur tous les noyauxEffets négatifsDéfilement plus lent des textes de sortie sur les terminaux virtuel

Tampon réduit ou nul pour défilement inverse

Framebuffer & bootsplash en haute resolution!

Mettre à jour Portage

```
emerge sync
```

Emergez media-gfx/bootsplash (Arriere plan graphique pour consoles en mode framebuffer).

```
emerge bootsplash
```

Remplacer vos anciens fichiers de configuration de bootsplash.

```
etc-update
```

Vérifiez que le lien symbolique/usr/src/linux pointe bien vers le kernel choisi.

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

Le patch bootsplash est deja inclus dans certains noyaux tel que les gentoo-sources, gaming-sources et xfs-source.

Vérifiez si votre noyau gère le bootsplash, sinon patchez le noyau comme indiqué ci-dessous.

```
ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r9.ebuild config
```

OU vous pouvez utiliser la commande suivante, qui prend un arguement additionel , et executer la commande précedente

```
bootsplash_patch
```

Entrez dans le menu configuration du noyau

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Pour toutes les branches de noyaux, mettez ces options directement dans le noyaux. Ne le mettez surtout pas en module, et n'activer aucune option spécifique à Ati ou Nvidia.

Pour les noyaux de la branche 2.6, activez les options suivantes:

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen

```

Pour les noyaux de la branche 2.4, activez les options suivantes:

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Block Devices ->

    [*] Loopback device support

    [*] RAM disk support

    (4096)   Default RAM disk size

    [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers ->

    [*] VGA text console

    [*] Video mode selection support

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support ->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*] VESA VGA graphics console

    [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo

```

Pour n'importe quel noyau, n'activez surtout pas les options suivantes, ou vous risqueriez d'avoir un bootsplash défaillant ou une corruption du framebuffer en changeant de terminal virtuel.

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

            < >   nVidia Riva support  (Ne pas activer!)

        Logo configuration  --->

            [ ] Bootup logo  (Ne pas activer!)

```

Si vous avez des problèmes plus tard, desactivez les options suivantes:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

        < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

Et ajoutez la ligne suivante dans votre fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config[-4] :

Pour les cartes Nvidia :

```
Option          "NvAGP"         "1"
```

Pour les cartes Ati : 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" 
```

Compiler votre noyau 2.6 comme suit :

```
make
```

Compilez votre noyau 2.4 comme suit :

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Installez votre noyau comme ci-dessous, mais surtout ne démonter pas /boot et ne rebootez pas tant qu'on ne vous le demande pas.

```

mount /boot

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

Si vous avez des erreurs durant la compilation du noyau, ou des options manquante dans la configuration, faite comme suit.

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

mv .config ~/kernel.config

make mrproper

mv ~/kernel.config .config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

```

En supposant que /boot est monté, réglé l'image qui apparaitra lors du boot

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg >> /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Vous pouvez aussi copier un initrd déjà existant, fournit avec le paquet bootsplash.

```
cp /usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1280x1024 /boot/
```

Editez votre fichier /boot/grub/grub.conf . 

L'exemple ci-dessous est fournit pour vous aider à modifier votre fichier.

Voici la signification des divers paramètres. 

video= se place sur la ligne du "kernel" et controle les options d'affichage telles que ywrap et mtrr qui accélèrent le scrolling dans le framebuffer

vga= se place sur la ligne du "kernel" et controle la resolution et le nombre de couleurs du framebuffer 

splash= se place sur la ligne du "kernel" et prend soit la valeur 'silent', soit 'verbose', mais il est possible que le demarrage ne se fasse pas avec l'option silent.

initrd= se place sur une nouvelle ligne après celle du "kernel", et charge une image durant le processus de  démarrage

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Avec framebuffer et bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

# Avec le framebuffer uniquement

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

# Avec ni le framebuffer ni le bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

Voici un exemple de lilo.conf, généreusement fourni par ophidia.

```
image="/boot/bzImage" 

vga=0x31A 

root="/dev/hdb2" 

label="2.4.20-r4" 

read-only # lecture seule pour contrôle

append="hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr" 

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Notez que dans les exemples de configuration de lilo et grub ci dessus, le mot-clé 'vesafb' ne s'utilise que pour les noyaux 2.6. Pour les noyaux 2.4, il doit être remplacé par 'vesa'

Note that in the above grub and lilo configuration examples the keyword 'vesafb' is applicable to 2.6.x kernels.  For 2.4.x kernels it should be changed to 'vesa'.

Voici un tableau des valeurs possibles pour le paramètre de démarrage 'vga='.

```
    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

----+-------------------------------------

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307   

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319   

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A   

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B
```

Si vous voulez trouver tous les modes videos qui s'utilisent avec le framebuffer, jetttez un oeil à : ce sujet  pour d'autres information sur comment les trouver.

Réferez vous aux fichiers de références suivant si vous avez besoin des informations plus detaillées

```
/usr/share/bootsplash/grub.conf.sample

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/svga.txt
```

Ajoutez bootsplash au runlevel 'default', de maniere à ce qu'il se lance à chaque démarrage.

```
rc-update add bootsplash default
```

Redemarrez et savouez la gloire !le merveilleux bootplash. Pour retrouvez les paramètres du noyau avec lesquelles vous avez démarrer, faites comme suit :

.

```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

Configurer le framebuffer sans le bootsplash

Pour avoir le framebuffer seulement sans le bootsplash pour plus d'espace, enlevez bootsplash du runlevel 'default' et redemarrez.

```
rc-update del bootsplash default
```

Effacez ou mettez en commentaire cette ligne de la valeur choisie dans le menu dans votre grub.conf

```
initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Polices plus petites en mode framebuffer pour plus de place

Ouvez /etc/rc.conf et modifiez la variable suivante

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x9"
```

Pour savoir quelles autres polices sont disponibles, regardez dans le dossier suivant et ajoutez le nom sans l'extension au fichier

/etc/rc.conf.

```
/usr/share/consolefonts
```

Etendre les polices, le framebuffer et le bootsplash aux douzes autres terminaux virtuels :

Ouvrez /etc/init.d/consolefont et modifiez toutes les apparitions de 

```
for x in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
```

en

```
for x in `seq 1 12`
```

Ouvrez/etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf et modifiez les variables suivantes comme ci-dessous.

```
BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
```

Pour que ces changements prennent effet, vous pouvez soit redemarrer le systeme, soit relancer les scripts init.d ci-dessus comme suit . Voila !

```
/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

/etc/init.d/bootsplash restart
```

Personnalisation de votre thème bootsplash

Crée votre propre structure de répertoires appelé 'personnal'

```
mkdir -p /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/

cp -r /etc/bootsplash/default/config /etc/bootsplash/personal/
```

Modifiez le lien symbolique pour le thème par défaut

```
rm /etc/bootsplash/default

ln -s /etc/bootsplash/personal /etc/bootsplash/default
```

Ouvez /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf et modifiez comme suit :

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME=personal
```

Copiez les images de votre choix en respectant la resolution et le nombre de couleur dans le repertoire : /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/. 

Assurez vous que les images ont une résolution de 96*96 et non 300*300. Notez que ce n'est pas la taille de l'image mais plutot des "pixels par pouce" 

Pour plus d'information, regardez ici.

Ouvez /etc/bootsplash/personal/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg et remplacez les chemins suivants par ceux de votre images.

```
jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg
```

Pour que votre image apparaisse au démarrage, ajoutez la dans /boot, sinon vous pouvez sautez cette étape

```
mount /boot

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Redémarrez, testez, et postez vos remarques.

Capture d'écran

Pour utiliser fbgrap, "emergez" le en tant que root, et exécutez le en tant qu'utilisateur sur le terminal 1

.

```
emerge fbgrab

fbgrab ~/console.png
```

Personnalisation de l'image de l'ecran splash de grub

Pour changer votre image splash de grub, créez une images et déplacez la dans le dossier /boot/grub. En tant que root, faites :

.

```
emerge gimp

wget http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/files/grub-image.scm -P ~

mv ~/grub-image.scm /usr/share/gimp/1.2/scripts/
```

Lancez Gimp et ouvrez l'image de votrz choix. Cliquez-droit sur l'image : choisissez Fichier, Grub Boot Image, et enregistrer la dans votre répertoire personnel. Une image d'exemple est fournie dans les instructions ci dessous pour que vous essayez. D'autres images peuvent être trouver 

ic (très bon lieu de ressources)

```
mount /boot

wget http://linux.tkdack.com/downloads/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz -P ~

mv ~powered-by.xpm.gz /boot/grub/
```

Modifiez votre /boot/grub/grub.conf pour qu'il pointe vers la nouvelle image.

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/gentoo-boot.xpm.gz
```

 Pour crée des images du bon type; suivez les instructions en ligne de commande sur 

linux.tkdack.com(en anglais)

recopiées ici par commodité ou bien utilisez le plugin pour Gimp.

```
convert -size 800x600 file.jpg -resize 640x480 -colors 15 -profile '*' file.xpm
```

```
gzip file.xpm
```

Réactions:  Comme le post original est coupé en deux, voici comment choisir quel est le bon :

si c'est pour un probleme, réferez vous au post de support (cité plus haut)

Pensez à bien fournir la version du noyau, le contenu de votre grub.conf/lilo.con et le modele/fabriquant/version du pilote de votre carte graphique.

Tout le reste peut être posté à la suite de ce message, que ce soit commentaires ou améliorations/corrections qui sont les bienvenues

Souvenez vous que si vous avez des problemes non relié à ce tutoriel, allez le signaler au services des 

bugs immédiatement de façon à ce que les bidouillages ne soient plus nécessaire et que problème soit resolu officiellement pour les futurs utilisateurs

Dernières infos: 

Comme vous pouvez le remarquez, ce guide est en évolution constante, suite aux retours des utilisateurs. Il est maintenant beaucoup plus précis et a été recemment étendu pour ajouter des nouvelles choses.

Comme ça:"emergez d'abord aalib, svgalib et DirectFB

Mplayer en mode framebuffer: Essayez

 'emerge mplayer' puis 'mplayer -vo svga <fichier>'. 

Si vous avez réussi à faire marcher mplayer en framebuffer, postez ici des détails ! (NdT: ici ou sur le post d'origine)Explorateur graphique en mode framebuffer: (1) emerge links (2) chown root.root /usr/bin/links2 (3) chmod +s /usr/bin/links2 (4) links2 -g www.gentoo.org -driver directfb.  Les autres pilotes sont X, vesa, svgalib et fb.

Essayez les tous pour voir lequel convient le mieux pour vous.Qu'est ce que ça a donné avec links pour vous ?

A venir: Attribution d'une touche pour prendre des screenshots en mode framebuffer.

Modification des polices dans la console.

Soyez patient, l'auteur est en ce moment tres occupé.

L'auteur salue: développeurs: TaD, LiveWire; #gentoo: r2d2, Malketh, antifa, kote, Hayl, cybbe; beejay; forums: quikchaos, aardvark, allucid, tkdack; anubis2002; ophidia; autres: HandyAndE, Tyrant.

Note du traducteur : j'ai fait de mon mieux : s'il y a des erreurs, ou des remarques, postez les à la suite, je les corrigerais....de même s'il y a des modifications dans le post d'origine que je n'ai pas reporté ici, faites moi savoir.

Je tiens à précisez que j'ai uniquement traduit et que je n'ai pas essayé (du moins pas encore) cette méthode.S'il y a des non-anglophones qui ont des questions, n'hesitez pas à demander, on ira les poster pour vous chez les anglophone si on ne sait y répondre ici.

Je remercie Narada pour m'avoir laissé traduire son Howto. Thanks Narada !Last edited by kopp on Sun Jun 12, 2005 3:51 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## moon69

nickel merci!  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

cool  :Smile: 

c'est GNUTortue qui va etre content, vu qu'il est pas copain avec l'anglais  :Smile: 

Ouais, GNUTortue, jte taquine   :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

Jolie travaille et rapide... bravo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaug

Merci très beau travail . FÉLICITATION

----------

## driden91

bonjour a tous voila j'eesaye de faire le bootsplash avec la procedure indiquer dans le howto mais je bloque a cette etape: 

```
mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old 
```

ca me renvoi cette erreur: 

```
mv: ne peut évaluer `/boot/bzImage': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

```

donc voila pouvez vous m'aider car j'ai regarder dans le fichier boot et effectivement il n'y a pas de fichier s'appelant: bzImage!!

si quelqu'un a une solution???

merci

----------

## MacFennec

Sympa la traduc  :Wink: 

Toutefois, ces liens ne sont sont plus valide ===>

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voici quelques images des gens qui ont suivi ce guide : quikchaos,  mojo, danb, maw, Cappy
> 
> 

 

----------

## MacFennec

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> bonjour a tous voila j'eesaye de faire le bootsplash avec la procedure indiquer dans le howto mais je bloque a cette etape: 
> 
> ```
> mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old 
> ```
> ...

 

si elle n'y est pas, ne te prds pas la tete et passe à l'étape suivante  :Smile: 

----------

## dyurne

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> donc voila pouvez vous m'aider car j'ai regarder dans le fichier boot et effectivement il n'y a pas de fichier s'appelant: bzImage!!

 

est ce que ta partition de boot est montée ?

si oui peut être as tu appelé ton noyau autrement ( vmlinux, linux, gentoo...)

----------

## zdra

De toutes facons je te conseille d'appeller tes kernel autrement que bzImage... kernel-version me parait déjà mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## driden91

bon voila j'ai reussi a modifier le probleme que j'avais sauf que maintenant j'arrive a booter dessus mais le bootsplash va rechercher une image de 640*480 dans le repertoire /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config  !!! alors que je veux une image en 1027x780 !!le truc que ej en comprend pas c'est que j'e n'est jamsi fais quoi que ce soi concernant le bootsplash parlant d'une image de 640*780!!!

quelqu'un a une idee???

----------

## DuF

C'est sans doute lié à la variable splashimage, enfin je dis ça je dis rien.

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a une expérience positive du framebuffer avec les drivers nvidia sur une durée d'uptime plutot longue pour un poste de bureau (supérieure à 20 jours par exemple).

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un utilise le patch pour utiliser vesafb dans une fréquence supérieure à 60Hz ?

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai le bootsplash avec une nvidia geforce3... je peux simplement dire que 7jours d'uptime se passent comme si de rien n'était... j'ai jamais essayé plus que ça en uptime   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Et tu utilises le vesafb je suppose, en 60Hz ?

----------

## zdra

comment on peut le savoir les Hz ? Pour vesafb je suppose que oui, je savais pas qu'il y avait autre chose :p

----------

## DuF

Il y a rivafb pour tnt et geforce mais a priori ça marche très mal.

Pour le rafraichissement c'est ton écran qui peut te l'indiquer, normalement dans le menu de configuration de l'écran (s'il est pas trop vieux) tu as l'information, sinon je trouve qu'en 60Hz ça se ressent pas mal quand tu restes longtemps dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Ah oui rivafb j'avais testé, ça me dit qqch... mais ça n'a jamais marché je pense. Sinon pour le taux de rafraichissement mon écran ne me le dit pas.

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour cette traduction je l'ai rajouté à l'index  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GNUTortue

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> cool Smile
> 
> c'est GNUTortue qui va etre content, vu qu'il est pas copain avec l'anglais Smile
> 
> Ouais, GNUTortue, jte taquine Razz

 

Désolé de ma lente réaction mais, j'avait pas attendu la traduction de ce howto pour l'utilisé  :Wink:  !

----------

## scereze

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer Bootsplash et tout marche correctement ou presque.

Mon seul problème c'est qu'au boot, l'image bootsplash ne se charge que tardivement.

J'ai réussi à l'avoir un peu plus tôt, en passant le runlevel de bootsplash de default à boot, mais ce n'est pas encore çà.

Peut-être est ce normal ?

Qu'en est-il pour vous ?

----------

## zdra

C'est parce que ton bootsplash au niveau kernel ne marche pas apparement, donc il ne charge le bootsplash qu'au moment où il rentre dans l'userland cad au 1er init et donc runlevel.

Donc vérifie que ceci:  *Quote:*   

> Pour que votre image apparaissent au démarrage, ajoutez là dans /boot, sinon vous pouvez sautez cette étape
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /boot
> ...

 

Et partout où ça parle de initrd. Car c'est ça qui permet de faire fonctionner le bootsplash directement au boot du kernel.

----------

## scereze

merci.

ca marche maintenant.

----------

## kopp

merci pour les commentaires  :Smile: 

j'ai enlevé les liens de screenshots qui étaient inexistant ... d'ailleurs, si vous avez des screens pour les remplacez, ils sont les bienvenus, postez les je les rajouterai 

pi j'ai modifié quelques fautes d'orthographe qui trainaient (il doit encore en rester, mais c'est pas très agréable à lire le mode d'édition de message, alors je ferai au fur et à mesure que je les decouvre !

----------

## boing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Si vous avez des problèmes plus tard, desactivez les options suivantes:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais c'est pour Nvidia ça non ?

pour ati, c'est pas plutôt

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" 
```

 :Question: 

enfin bon, je dis ça mais je dis rien, hein

tapez pas trop fort   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

oui tu as surement raison .. j'ai pas de carte Ati j'en sais rien, mais ce serait logique 

je le rajoute donc !

----------

## DuF

Boing a raison, l'option NVagp est spécifique à nvidia pour le choix du module agp, nvidia agp ou agpgart ou essai avec l'un puis l'autre.

C'est cool, on va avoir un tuto plus complet que l'original si ça se trouve  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

duf : oui j'avais pas de doute sur le fait que c'etait juste nvidia dans ce qui était donné à l'origine, mais plutot sur l'option a mettre sur les ati, etant donné que boing n'avait pas l'air totalement sur .

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

```
drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_prepare':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:686: warning: passing arg 2 of `fb_set_cmap' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:686: error: too many arguments to function `fb_set_cmap'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Meme avec mproper  Je comprend rien a l'erreur   :Confused: 

----------

## jpwalker

Salut,

Juste une question, est-ce que le gentoo-dev-sources est patché ?

----------

## kopp

normalement oui les gentoo dev sources le sont si j'ai bien compris

----------

## ridben

C'est moi ou il n'y a plus de bootsplash dans le dernier gentoo-dev-sources ?

----------

## Dais

cherche sur le forum: gentoo-dev-sources bootsplash

Le gentoo-dev-sources a été patché pour utiliser gensplash (splashutils, attention lui et 2 ebuilds sont cachés :p) au lieu de bootsplash. Il y a quelque part un topic pour expliquer comment faire (ou cherche sur le net "gensplash in 5 easy steps" ou quelque chose du genre).

EDIT: la page web "gensplash in 5 easy steps"

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

EDIT2: et le howto sur les forums gentoo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

----------

## DuF

Bon je me suis un peu perdu dans tous ces *splash, chez moi j'ai mis gensplash et j'ai bien une console en 1024*768 et tout, j'ai aussi une image avec une barre de progression au boot et à l'arrêt de la machine, mais par contre je ne retrouve pas le how-to qui explique comment avoir un image en fond dans la console, est-ce que c'est compatible avec gensplash ?

----------

## kaovei

oui c'est compatible gensplash.

Dans le fichier de conf  de gensplash qui doit etre de memoire dans /etc/conf.d/splash ou autre part, il faut que tu decommentes la ligne ou tu vas specifier les ttys sur lesquels tu veux avoir un background en console. Ensuite tu rajoutes les tty sur lequels tu veux avoir un fond. Moi je suis aller jusqu'a 11.

Ensuite:

```

rc-update add splash boot

```

----------

## jpwalker

Encore une petite question   :Laughing: 

Quelle différence y a t il entre Bootsplash et Gensplash ? L'un est-il mieux que l'autre ? Est-ce une question de kernel ?

----------

## DuF

 *kaovei wrote:*   

> oui c'est compatible gensplash.
> 
> Dans le fichier de conf  de gensplash qui doit etre de memoire dans /etc/conf.d/splash ou autre part, il faut que tu decommentes la ligne ou tu vas specifier les ttys sur lesquels tu veux avoir un background en console. Ensuite tu rajoutes les tty sur lequels tu veux avoir un fond. Moi je suis aller jusqu'a 11.

 

Merci, je teste ça ce soir.

----------

## kaovei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Encore une petite question  
> 
> Quelle différence y a t il entre Bootsplash et Gensplash ? L'un est-il mieux que l'autre ? Est-ce une question de kernel ?

 

Les fonctionnalites sont pour l'instant les memes. L'un est pas forcement mieux que l'autre suivant les distribs. Mais je trouve personnellement gensplash plus simple a utiliser. et de toute facon, bootsplash est "deprecated" sous gentoo

Ce n'est pas une question de kernel, c'est une question d'arreter de patcher bootsplash pour Gentoo et d'avoir qqch qui s'integre et se maintient bcp mieux que bootplash

----------

## Nemerid

Gensplash est en fait compatible avec toutes les cartes graphiques contrairement à bootsplash et il est basé sur un autre driver (vesa-tng).

Par contre personnellement j'ai essayé de le faire marcher et sans succes, j'ai des résultats encore bizarre, mais bon, les développeurs y travaillent encore. Notemment ensuite l'intégrer à genkernel.

Très beau howto, dommage qu'il va bientôt être rendu obsolete par cette nouvelle technologie.

----------

## DuF

En même temps moi j'ai une geforce 5900 et malheureusement c'est a priori le seul modèle nvidia actuellement qui ne peut profiter de la hausse de fréquence en mode frame buffer... je suis obligé d'utiliser le 60Hz. Ce n'est pas extrêmement gênant mais le confort d'un rafraichissement supérieur n'est pas à prouver et se ressent très facilement.

----------

## mordred

Salut à tous,

J'utilise un gentoo-sources-r1 et ai pu profiter du bootsplash "par defaut" en silent de gentoo pendant un bon moment mais voila, je viens d'installer le thinklinux en suivant la procédure adhoc et pourtant, si cela marche nickel au shutdown et à la fin de la séquence de boot, l'ancien réapparait pendant le plus gros du boot...

J'ai pourtant fait /sbin/splash......etc...

----------

## DuF

 *kaovei wrote:*   

> oui c'est compatible gensplash.
> 
> Dans le fichier de conf  de gensplash qui doit etre de memoire dans /etc/conf.d/splash ou autre part, il faut que tu decommentes la ligne ou tu vas specifier les ttys sur lesquels tu veux avoir un background en console. Ensuite tu rajoutes les tty sur lequels tu veux avoir un fond. Moi je suis aller jusqu'a 11.
> 
> Ensuite:
> ...

 

Donc merci cela a parfaitement fonctionné.

----------

## ghoti

 *Nemerid wrote:*   

> Gensplash est en fait compatible avec toutes les cartes graphiques contrairement à bootsplash et il est basé sur un autre driver (vesa-tng).

 

Pas tout à fait exact.

Voir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100 :

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Does gensplash/fbsplash require vesafb-tng?
> 
> Gensplash/fbsplash DOES NOT require vesafb-tng. It will work with any framebuffer driver, be it vesafb, rivafb, radeonfb, vesafb-tng, my-top-secret-driver-that-I-am-not-gonna-show-anyone-fb or whatever else, as long as the framebuffer driver provides 8/15/16/24/32bpp directcolor/pseudocolor modes. Since both vesafb and vesafb-tng do that, I will work with either of them. 

 

En résumé, ça marche avec n'importe quel driver framebuffer gérant les modes directcolor/pseudocolor en 8/15/16/24/32bpp.

----------

## OxyLin

C'est moi qui rêve ou gentoo-dev-sources est devenu gentoo-sources??

----------

## zdra

 *OxyLin wrote:*   

> C'est moi qui rêve ou gentoo-dev-sources est devenu gentoo-sources??

 

il était temps que le kernel 2.6 quitte son paquet -dev- pour atterir dans le paquet principal  :Wink: 

Le changement date de gentoo 2005.0

----------

## zdra

Le howto me semble périmé non ? mieux vaut faire comme làbà:

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## kopp

zdra : effectivement, masi à la date de ce post, j'avais déjà modifié le texte de l'howto en mettant ce lien directemetn au début, en précisant que l'how to était périmé ... merci quand même pour l'initiative  :Smile: 

----------

